# Games running slow.



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 21, 2011)

I own amd phenom II x2 550 , msi hd 6850 , mobo-gigabyte m68mt-d3 , 4 GB ddr3 1333 MHz RAM.


I am playing games like crysis 2 , test drive unlimited 2 , mafia 2 , dragon age 2 , assassins creed-brotherhood at highest graphic settings at 1920x1080 screen resolution.


Most of these games are running perfectly , but test drive unlimited 2 slows down at specific locations while playing the game.


Some people suggests me to change my processor but I don't understand why my pc slows down during tdu 2 and not in any other game.


PLZZZZZ  HELP.....


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 21, 2011)

rdrockyrocks20 said:


> I own amd phenom II x2 550 , msi hd 6850 , mobo-gigabyte m68mt-d3 , 4 GB ddr3 1333 MHz RAM.
> 
> 
> I am playing games like crysis 2 , test drive unlimited 2 , mafia 2 , dragon age 2 , assassins creed-brotherhood at highest graphic settings at 1920x1080 screen resolution.
> ...



1) Did u try update ur GPU drive to V11.5 ?

2)  After searching i found 29 page *Active thread* in TD Unlimited 2 Forum [Last activity Old Yesterday, 03:37 PM ]

Title C specs EXCEED recommended reqs and I'm getting less than 30 fps.

```
*forums.testdriveunlimited2.com/showthread.php?t=22736&page=29
```


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

If your PC is not slowing down at most of the games, then you don't need to change the processor yet. TDU 2 is a buggy game, search for the latest patch and update the game, also update the drivers of your GPU. With your combo you can game at 1080p with most games.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

test drive unlimited 2 is buggy. patch it.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> test drive unlimited 2 is buggy. patch it.


+1 to this.


----------



## MegaMind (May 22, 2011)

@OP, which PSU u hav?


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

I think PSU is not the problem here. He is getting good performance in all the games except TDU2.


----------



## MegaMind (May 22, 2011)

^^Jus wanted to know about OP's PSU ...


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

ok I get you.


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 22, 2011)

Zebronics 500 w psu


----------



## MegaMind (May 22, 2011)

Now that must be the culprit...


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Only in TDU 2!!  OP has posted rest of the games are running fine...


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 22, 2011)

Can this problem may be the result of using zebronics 500w psu?

I don't think so , because the other games are just working fine.

I also want to play my games in 3d , can somebody suggest a good 3d monitor and its 3d kit as well as prices of both of them........


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

3d is more of a gimmick right now. Let the technology mature before taking the plunge.


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 23, 2011)

I bought call of duty black ops yesterday , and the same problem occurred i.e. my game was running very slow at highest settings.

So , I want to know that is it due to my low end processor or this game is also buggy?


PLZZZZ HELP


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Have you updated the game with the latest patch?

And what driver version are you using?


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 23, 2011)

I have driver version 11.5 for my msi hd 6850 and I am running my game on windows 7 ultimate , can my win 7 be the culprit? 


And no I haven't updated my game with the latest patch

I also did eyefinity on my graphic card with 2 monitors and after that only some of my games have been running slowly.

But at present I am not doing eyefinity.

Previously those games were ruuning smoothly before doing eyefinity.

Have eyefinity damaged my graphic card in any way?


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Check your driver settings. There's little chance though.


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 23, 2011)

I also did eyefinity on my graphic card with 2 monitors and after that only some of my games have been running slowly.

But at present I am not doing eyefinity.

Previously those games were ruuning smoothly before doing eyefinity.

Have eyefinity damaged my graphic card in any way?

PLZZZZZZZZ HELP


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Uninstall your GFX drivers. And then reinstall them afresh. See if this solves the problem. BTW, what are the games running slow apart from TDU 2 & Black Ops?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2011)

at which resolution are you playing the games?


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

I still doubt the PSU... @OP if possible try checking with any other decent PSU..


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 23, 2011)

I re-installed my gfx drivers , but the problem , still remains in only those two games.

I am playing these games at 1600x900 screen resolution.

While playing these games i opened windows task manager as well as gpu-z , they showed that my processor was used 100% whereas gpu load was on an average of 70% and it only reached its peak very few times.

Should I change my processor[[[[amd phenom ii x2 550]]]]?

All other games like crysis 2 , assassin's creed brotherhood , dirt 2 etc. ran smoothly even when I did eyefinity on 2 screens at 3200x900 resolution.

If I need to change my processor , please suggest me a processor with its compatible motherboard , which can run upcoming games for at least two years smoothly at high settings.


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Update the games. For TDU 2 read the following:-

Performance problem on ATI cards - Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forums


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 25, 2011)

I want to know the price of msi hd 6850 oc edition and sapphire hd 6850.


----------



## Skud (May 25, 2011)

For what? You already have that card.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 25, 2011)

rdrockyrocks20 said:


> I want to know the price of msi hd 6850 oc edition and sapphire hd 6850.



and which gfx card are you using right now?? or do you want to know for how much will your card sell??


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2011)

Testdrive Unlimited 2 is a really buggy game , there are about 5 Updates , get them install them and see if it is fixed.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2011)

rdrockyrocks20 said:


> I re-installed my gfx drivers , but the problem , still remains in only those two games.


Then the problem is with only those two games. No need of upgrading processor just for the sake of "two games" which are genetically buggy.

and everyone has told you that Test Drive Unlimited 2 is a buggy game.


----------



## rdrockyrocks20 (May 26, 2011)

I have msi hd 6850 oc edition.I want to know the prices to know if i was cheated.I bought it for RS 10650.Also tell me the price for its sapphire brand.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

When did you buy it? Price is absolutely OK.


----------

